# Var ? NOT Dbol probably !!!



## 7 iron (Jun 1, 2016)

Mother ****er !!! Posted my summer oral cycle last week on top of my Tren / test !!! Also started Growth @ 4 iu day . Anyways I was retaining a little water and I brushed it off as the HGH sides , but when I am in a caloric deficit and I keep getting bigger and my ****ing ankles and wrist are full of water , I came to the conclusion my goddam var is most likely Dbol !!! Wow what a total wast of time , getting cut for a Upcoming vacation , instead I look like a bloated **** !!!


----------



## thqmas (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome!!! :32 (20):


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 1, 2016)

7 Iron, you seem a troubled Lad.


----------



## 7 iron (Jun 1, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> 7 Iron, you seem a troubled Lad.



I know , lol . Well these are the chances we take . Not the end of the world . Just kinda sucks , I wouldn't mind blowing up in the winter , btw feel like a beast in the gym , but I want to be lean rite now . I was supposed to post pics soon


----------



## Seeker (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe it is the hgh. Bloated ankles and wrists are a sign of hgh.


----------



## 7 iron (Jun 1, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Maybe it is the hgh. Bloated ankles and wrists are a sign of hgh.



I know , it could be HGH I guess , well let this be a cautionary tale , don't take to much new shit at the same time . I hope it's the HGH because that water should reced soon .


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 2, 2016)

Stop eating french fries and other salty foods....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2016)

Stop the orals and see if it subsides. Seek is probably right with the gh


----------



## 7 iron (Jun 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Stop the orals and see if it subsides. Seek is probably right with the gh


Yep I stopped the orals yesterday .


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Stop eating french fries and other salty foods....



But I love eating French fries and salty food can't I just upthe tren... Oh yeah this is 7 irons thread my bad


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2016)

Should have ran drol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe fake var..? but I've read water bloat is common with HGH.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 2, 2016)

Pharm GH or chinese you runnin?
!S!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 2, 2016)

Check the diet brah.  And drink more water if you're not.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2016)

on china man gh I had the same sides so its very possible its the gh causing the bloat


----------



## 7 iron (Jun 2, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> Pharm GH or chinese you runnin?
> !S!



It's Chinese shit , I think the pharm stuff would have a higher probability of being bunk . I have to get my HGH of the web unfortunately, I guess I can it's ok to give source , it's Pharmacom , they have always had good labs on AAS , but not so much on the HGH ? I believe they are the best online source , I get shit from them that my guy does not have . But there are sites like Drugs Gear that has Pharma HGH , but I just have a bad feeling it's not legit ? Idk could be , and the shitty part is I am fortunate that cost is not a issue


----------



## 7 iron (Jun 2, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> Pharm GH or chinese you runnin?
> !S!



It's Chinese shit , I think the pharm stuff would have a higher probability of being bunk . I have to get my HGH of the web unfortunately, I guess I can it's ok to give source , it's Pharmacom , they have always had good labs on AAS , but not so much on the HGH ? I believe they are the best online source , I get shit from them that my guy does not have . But there are sites like Drugs Gear that has Pharma HGH , but I just have a bad feeling it's not legit ? Idk could be , and the shitty part is I am fortunate that cost is not a issue


----------



## Darius P (Jun 4, 2016)

7 iron said:


> It's Chinese shit , I think the pharm stuff would have a higher probability of being bunk . I have to get my HGH of the web unfortunately, I guess I can it's ok to give source , it's Pharmacom , they have always had good labs on AAS , but not so much on the HGH ? I believe they are the best online source , I get shit from them that my guy does not have . But there are sites like Drugs Gear that has Pharma HGH , but I just have a bad feeling it's not legit ? Idk could be , and the shitty part is I am fortunate that cost is not a issue



hello Sir!
  Here are some bloods posted by our customers on the boards, using our HGH (pharmatropin):










Also, here is the lab result from SIMEC, independent Swiss laboratory. All results are verifiable through their website:


first of all i would like to remind that we do not produce this powder on our own, we order it. Just so that you know. And this is really the best hgh source which is available in china, we tested lots of them and most of them are real crap. This source offers good guality.
Here is the result.




for most of you these result will tell not much as for me as well. we asked Simec to comment it and what are those related substances. The first reply was
These are quite common things in European Pharmacopeia, it will take some time to explain it all. And because we are extremely busy at the moment I cannot do it right now, I am sorry. Perhaps tomorrow


However we pay huge money to get it tested and i insisted on a short explanation. I will try to explain it.
that HGH is an absolutely different thing as regular steroids. It is a very complicated hormone of a peptide nature. Info from wikipedia:
The major isoform of the human growth hormone is a protein of 191 amino acids and a molecular weight of 22,124 daltons.
Several molecular isoforms of GH exist in the pituitary gland and are released to blood. In particular, a variant of approximately 20 kDa originated by an alternative splicing is present in a rather constant 1:9 ratio,[9] while recently an additional variant of ~ 23-24 kDa has also been reported in post-exercise states at higher proportions.[10] This variant has not been identified, but it has been suggested to coincide with a 22 kDa glycosylated variant of 23 kDa identified in the pituitary gland.[11] Furthermore, these variants circulate partially bound to a protein (growth hormone-binding protein, GHBP), which is the truncated part of the growth hormone receptor, and an acid-labile subunit (ALS).

I have posted info about isoforms in one of our reports a long time ago... let me find it...


----------



## Darius P (Jun 4, 2016)

here is the info:







And this is a screenshot from one of our reports, when we tested a lot oh HGH suppliers. as you see some of them do not have HGH at all and some of them use reduced isoforms, which are of course not as effective as HGH with 191 amino-acid-residues.





So, what does those numbers on Simec report means. Simec said:

In Pharma guidelines there are those specifications for somatropin for injection:
related proteins: not more than 13.0 %
related substances: not more than 6.0 %

related proteins are in fact also HGH but not as full as the main form, those molecules are different. other isoforms
related substances are bigger molecules (dimer and other) than somatropin.

As result we can state that Simec confirmed presence of real HGH in its isoform Nr.1 with 191 amino-residues.
as far as i understood other related substances are other not "full-valued" hgh-isoforms or even a bigger molecules, probably those, which were mentioned in Wikipedia.
So, purity of our HGH is within pharmaceutical standards... ok, 13.5 against 13.0 limit; 0,5% beyond the limit, but don`t forget about measuring deviations or himidity of samples, which could influence the final result. Considering HGH`s crazy molecular formula (C990 H1532 N262 O300 S7) and its measuring procedure (it took over 3 months at Simec to test it) I for sure consider it as a pass. its pharma-grade.


----------



## 7 iron (Jun 7, 2016)

Darius P said:


> here is the info:
> 
> View attachment 2950
> 
> ...



Thank you sir , I really do believe in your companie and have seen hundreds of great reviews , not so much on the HGH and not sure why , anyways it is my first run with HGH and I am getting a little bloated and I do feel taking naps , lol . However I never felt any hand pain or numbness ?? I even pinned 10 ius the first day ??? I would love to keep using Pharmatropin . I think it is legit , but like I said I am new to HGH . Last word , I think you and your companie really are first class top shelf


----------



## Darius P (Jun 8, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Thank you sir , I really do believe in your companie and have seen hundreds of great reviews , not so much on the HGH and not sure why , anyways it is my first run with HGH and I am getting a little bloated and I do feel taking naps , lol . However I never felt any hand pain or numbness ?? I even pinned 10 ius the first day ??? I would love to keep using Pharmatropin . I think it is legit , but like I said I am new to HGH . Last word , I think you and your companie really are first class top shelf



Sir, you could take advantage of our permanent promo we advertise on all the boards where we're members and get a blood test, share the results on any board and you'll have the testing cost (of around 200$ for GH serum) offered as a store credit.

Thank you!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 8, 2016)

Lmao gtfo !


----------



## pg8629 (Jun 19, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Mother ****er !!! Posted my summer oral cycle last week on top of my Tren / test !!! Also started Growth @ 4 iu day . Anyways I was retaining a little water and I brushed it off as the HGH sides , but when I am in a caloric deficit and I keep getting bigger and my ****ing ankles and wrist are full of water , I came to the conclusion my goddam var is most likely Dbol !!! Wow what a total wast of time , getting cut for a Upcoming vacation , instead I look like a bloated **** !!!



I'm sorry to hear that bro, what an asshole lab to give someone dbol and try and pass of as var. ****ing people are assholes what lab was this ? For my orals I stay away from ugl I only buy pharma grade orals.even brand name pharma grade is faked and bunk now a days but if your getting from a decent source u can trust u know your getting what u pay for. Stay away from ugl that sell orals in caps bro. Allot will mix with shit like protien or pre work out because then u can't test it with home test kit because the protien or pre work put will throw test of and they will give u the excuse they needed to use that as a filler. Sorry to hear about getting rip of I hope you didn't get estrogen in your caps I heard some scammed doing that to.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 3, 2016)

Darius P said:


> here is the info:
> 
> View attachment 2950
> 
> ...



Any board vets care to chime in on this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2016)

Truthstar said:


> Any board vets care to chime in on this?



We basically don't care what Darius says or posts.  His aim is to make a buck.  We just sit back and laugh.


----------



## 7 iron (Jul 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> We basically don't care what Darius says or posts.  His aim is to make a buck.  We just sit back and laugh.


Well isn't everybody trying to make a buck ? Including your source ? I also run Pharma HGH with Pharmatropin and ZPtropin, however there is a good chance my Pharma grade Humatropin and Norditropin could be a upscale fancy box of bullshit . Unless you get a script or know a guy with AIDS that sells you his growth . I am honestly starting to feel more comfortable with Chinesse HGH ,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Well isn't everybody trying to make a buck ? Including your source ? I also run Pharma HGH with Pharmatropin and ZPtropin, however there is a good chance my Pharma grade Humatropin and Norditropin could be a upscale fancy box of bullshit . Unless you get a script or know a guy with AIDS that sells you his growth . I am honestly starting to feel more comfortable with Chinesse HGH ,



Not at all no. He doesn't advertise or have reps out pushing their shit trying to convince everyone how legit it is... Only a select few know who these guys are.  I don't need a used car salesman selling me drugs. I know what I want and how much I want.  And I can trust my guys after knowing them for YEARS.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not at all no. He doesn't advertise or have reps out pushing their shit trying to convince everyone how legit it is... Only a select few know who these guys are.  I don't need a used car salesman selling me drugs. I know what I want and how much I want.  And I can trust my guys after knowing them for YEARS.



Well thats all cool for you but what about us peasants?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 4, 2016)

Truthstar said:


> Well thats all cool for you but what about us peasants?



Waste your money if you want


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Depends on source...


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 4, 2016)

Truthstar said:


> Depends on source...



Welllllll u said u buy off a site your your not the brightest tool in tha shed .... Do whatever floats your boat


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 4, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Welllllll u said u buy off a site your your not the brightest tool in tha shed .... Do whatever floats your boat



I can buy a degree online. Isnt the brightest method but still has the same results.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 4, 2016)

Truthstar said:


> I can buy a degree online. Isnt the brightest method but still has the same results.



Have fun...


----------

